# Intense Tazer HT



## Shocker (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo an Euch alle!

Nachdem es wie schon so öfters leider Verzögerungen oder eher Unschlüssigkeit bei Intense gab wegen des Tazer Hardtails haben wir nun gestern die offizielle Nachricht bekommen, dass die Bikes nun endlich und zu 110% gebaut werden. 
Es wird die beiden Modelle geben die wir auch auf der Messe stehen hatten, was heist Intense Red und Schwarz Eloxiert. Der schwarze Rahmen wird voraussichtlich gelasterte Logos haben und der Rote die Decals wie gehabt.
Größen: Small und Medium 
Beide Rahmen kommen mit Schaltauge und Singlespeed Option.

Liefertermin Mitte / Ende April

Und nun das Beste: PREIS 699,-Euro (anstatt der Urspünglichen 900.-Euro)

Wie schon beim Tazer VP wird der Rahmen nur einmal im Jahr gebaut werden (kommt aber aus Fernost um es gleich zu sagen), und wir haben keine Möglichkeit welche nach zu ziehen. Wer also einen haben will, am besten ab zum Händler und bestellen 

Ride on,
FLO


----------



## iRider (12. Februar 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> ....(kommt aber aus Fernost um es gleich zu sagen), ......



 Für 200 mehr bekommt man ein BMXTB, für $ 750 ein Superco Charger, und wenn man wirklich einen Taiwanrahmen fahren will dann ist ein Giant STP noch deutlich günstiger. Wieso also ein Intense HT?
Falsche Firmenpolitik die das Image verwässert IMO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (12. Februar 2010)

Ich geb euch allen Recht das es nicht so Günstig ist wie es die Großen Hersteller anbieten können. 
Aber wir denken, dass der Rahmen wirklich sehr schön gemacht ist und sein Geld auch Wert ist. Klar hätte Intense den Rahmen auch Easy Going in den USA schweissen lassen können, nur war der Grundtenor, ein Tazer HT darf nicht 1500Euro kosten, daher Fernost.


----------



## Christiaan (12. Februar 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Für 200 mehr bekommt man ein BMXTB, für $ 750 ein Superco Charger, und wenn man wirklich einen Taiwanrahmen fahren will dann ist ein Giant STP noch deutlich günstiger. Wieso also ein Intense HT?
> Falsche Firmenpolitik die das Image verwässert IMO.




Warum Jemand ueberhaupt ein BMXTB kaufen wurde, verstehe Ich nicht, hesslich, Schwer, zu dicke rohre, etc


----------



## iRider (12. Februar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Warum Jemand ueberhaupt ein BMXTB kaufen wurde, verstehe Ich nicht, hesslich, Schwer, zu dicke rohre, etc



War doch nur ein Beispiel wegen Nicht-Fernost-Ware. Aber das Superco ist wirklich hot!


----------



## iRider (12. Februar 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> Ich geb euch allen Recht das es nicht so Günstig ist wie es die Großen Hersteller anbieten können.
> Aber wir denken, dass der Rahmen wirklich sehr schön gemacht ist und sein Geld auch Wert ist. Klar hätte Intense den Rahmen auch Easy Going in den USA schweissen lassen können, nur war der Grundtenor, ein Tazer HT darf nicht 1500Euro kosten, daher Fernost.



Bei Santa Cruz hat das auch so angefangen. 

Kümmert Intense sich eigentlich nicht um sein Image? Ich könnte noch verstehen wenn sie das Hardtail unter dem BMX Label gebracht hätten (was eine andere Firma ist). Der Rahmen ist IMO ein bisschen Schizo: nicht das "handmade in USA" Image (für Individualisten die bereit wären den Preis zu zahlen) aber auch nicht den guten Preis um mit Massenprodukten (für Leute die ein gutes Rad zu einem guten Preis suchen) mithalten zu können.


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Februar 2010)

Ach... So schlecht wird sich das Teil sicherlich weder fahren noch verkaufen. Preis ist doch fuer Intense-Verhältnisse nicht schlecht und schick isser meiner Meinungnach auch. Klar gibt's auch genug Alternativen, wie auch bei den anderen Bikes, die aus Temecula kommen.


----------



## Christiaan (17. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal schon meins


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Februar 2010)

Wo bekommst du eigentlich immer die EX-CRC-Räder her? Gibt´s da auch ein Evo???? (gerne auch per PM)


----------



## iRider (18. Februar 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du eigentlich immer die EX-CRC-Räder her? Gibt´s da auch ein Evo???? (gerne auch per PM)



Äh, ich auch!


----------



## metalfreak (9. März 2010)

hat jmd fotos zu den HTs in schwarz und rot? Möchte mir dieses jahr ein ht aufbauen, aber noch ka welcher rahmen es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2010)

10 Sekunden + www.google.de führen zu: taddaaaa


----------



## Christiaan (27. Juli 2010)

Flo,

Gibt es schon was neues uebers Intense Tazer HT?


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juli 2010)

die schweißnähte sehen nicht aus wie von intense... uninteressant!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. August 2010)

...wird ja auch in fernost produziert


----------



## evil_rider (3. August 2010)

ja, leider... lieber USA und ein wenig teurer!!!


----------



## Shocker (3. August 2010)

wartet mal ab. die Rahmen werden bis zur Messe bei uns sein! ENDLICH! 
zum Punkto Preis: der USA Rahmen hätte sicher das doppelte gekostet, und wir waren der Meinung das das einfach zu viel ist für einen Hardtail Rahmen. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. August 2010)

hmm naja wenn er die Konkurenz zum Yeti sein soll, dann ja. Bin auf die Messe gespannt


----------



## evil_rider (4. August 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> wartet mal ab. die Rahmen werden bis zur Messe bei uns sein! ENDLICH!
> zum Punkto Preis: der USA Rahmen hätte sicher das doppelte gekostet, und wir waren der Meinung das das einfach zu viel ist für einen Hardtail Rahmen. Was meint Ihr dazu?



mir egal, aber mir kommt definitiv kein intense ins haus das nicht made in usa ist!

und da ich eigentlich nen 26" HT wollte... naja, so fällt das intense halt raus. 

btw: habe am montag meine sitzstreben[oberen teil des hinterbaus halt] am tazer FS zerstört(einschlag --> linke strebe gestaucht) habt ihr da noch was liegen(ist ja die gleiche wie vom M1), wenn ja bitte eine PM mit preis, merci!


----------



## trialsin (3. April 2011)

Welche Gabelgröße kann man eigentlich in das Tazer reinbauen?
Ist es so wie beim Santa Cruz Chameleon von 10-16 cm?


----------



## Shocker (3. April 2011)

sollte nicht mehr als 100mm sein für den Tazer H.T. Maximal würde ich 120mm empfehlen nicht mehr.


----------



## trialsin (4. April 2011)

Kann man mit so einem Ding in Größe M auch 20km Touren fahren oder ist das ein Qual?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. April 2011)

keine ernste frage?

das tazer isn dirtjump/street bzw. 4x frame, damit macht man keine touren. dann kauf dir liebern tracer2 oder von einer anderen firma nen cc-hardtail.


----------



## trialsin (6. April 2011)

Hallo,
doch die Frage war absolut ernstgemeint.
Normalerweise mache ich so etwas:
http://www.photobysergio.fr/indoor-strasbourg-belaey-merger.html
Also mit einem 20 " Bike allerdings . Das Tazer HT gefällt mir halt super von der "Geo" um durch den Wald zu heizen. Meine Frage war halt ob man damit ab und an mal ne Tour fahren kann oder ob es totaler Bullshit ist. Ein Fully kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Die finde ich alle schrecklich....


----------



## Christiaan (8. April 2011)

Falls Jemand noch ein Tazer HT Rahmen sucht, schau mal im Bikemarkt, hab ein neues Intense Tazer HT 2011 in medium, rot,


----------

